#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-01-31
 * seattlegaucho hasn't been here in a while
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-01-31
<MarkDude> Anyone going to Scale?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-01-30
<seattlegaucho> has a release meetup been decided / scheduled? I didn't see anything on email yet (I've been on the road quite a bit)
<valorie> I'm up for pizza in town if folks in ~Seattle want to gather
<valorie> LFNW is gonna sorta be the release event afaik
<Salt> yeah, lfnw is basically the day
<seattlegaucho> I'll be there one way or another
<valorie> seattlegaucho: if you want a get-together in the greater seattle area, ask on the list
<valorie> if there is interest, I'll organize one
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-01-31
<valorie> I never see anybody, so i'm always up for a party
<seattlegaucho> I was curious to 'join' one ... I can inquire in the BELUG group
<valorie> that is one group I've never gotten to
<seattlegaucho> 2nd Tue every month ... venue is in flux since the kicked us out of the Bellevue Barnes & Noble
<seattlegaucho> after almost 10 years running there
<valorie> hmmmm, I wonder if my son Thomas could help out on that
<valorie> he's a manager at the Bell. Office Depot
<valorie> dunno if they have a conference room or so, however
<valorie> which is I assume what you need
<valorie> there is always the Bell. Library....
<seattlegaucho> they're looking into the Library ... but there were some issues
<seattlegaucho> we don't do food / drinks ... so that wasn't it
<valorie> problem with the library is that you have to ask monthly, so you are never 100% sure you will have the predicted date
<seattlegaucho> that might've been it
#ubuntu-us-wa 2016-02-01
<valorie> pfff on me for helping a known troll here
